# Can anyone help this tortie please



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Ok as some of you will know im a bloody softie. i have a gorgeous tortie at home called princess who's story as been well covered on here :0.

Any way at my workplace we have a Gorgeous tortie i estimate around 2 years old who is sleeping rough in the yard and she had 2 Kittens. the kittens where killed by a forklift. since then i have been feeding the mum. she is adorable and so loving its unbelievable. only problems are. A. She is almost certainly pregnant again. B. we have new landlords coming in next month and they have vowed to destroy any cats etc living on the estate. I cant take her in as from previous threads on here my princess wont entertain it. and not being funny she is my life. i feed the new stray every day and have called her Lucky as she most certainly is. I live 40 miles away from work also. i have made arrangements for the yard man to feed her over Christmas but she really needs a new home and she is literally begging me. every day she greets me when i arrive at the yard and i feed her. and when i go outside for a *** and she hears my voice she comes running and head buts me and wraps herself around my legs as a cry for help. she is gorgeous trust me. i have added some photos of her. not brilliant as she wont pose. she is in The Braintree area and would love for someone to give her a loving home and the kittens of course when they are born. hell i will even chip in with food and medical costs also just to make sure she has a good home. please pm me if you can or think you can help. thanks. Brian


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Brian,
Thank you so much for looking out for this little girl.
Have you called any local rescues to see if they could find space for her?
I have foster kittens here in my only spare room otherwise I would come and get her.
I am sure someone else on the forum will be able to be of more help than me.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks. i really hope someone will take her. i will help with transport and finance if that is needed. im moving house over the new year period also to a 1 bedroomed place so me and Princess only im afraid. but i wont let her be destroyed but in the same light im helpless also.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Must be a soft touch aswell, don't have transport but do have a spare bedroom.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Must be a soft touch aswell, don't have transport but do have a spare bedroom.


sounds like a great offer! Brian, Catcoonz runs a wonderful rescue, your little tortie will be in good hands with her and she is very experienced when it comes to kittening too.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh god i spent most of last night think ing and rethinking fostering a pregnant mum , i could share my bedroom which is empty all day long , but indoor only as outside is supervized access to shared garden , i have a 3yr old neutered boy , who i don't vaccinate as he is indoorcat but also rethinking that as i want to foster, 

bfs old dog stays sometimes and is a sweetie - has raised a litter of puppis by himself,

also i am going away for 3days xmas but will be having someone pop in to feed fish .

i will keep an eye on this thread i hope she can be helped over xmas , i can step in if need be im in south london , and if i did foster i would keep one if not 2 kittens 

edit - she is beautiful , looks healthy and maybe birthing soon???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

MM go for it, im happy to step back if you want to foster and keep the babies and can help you rehome either kitten or mum when the time is right, will give you all the advise you need aswell.

Just don't want this girl left in the cold to kitten outside. xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

would my boy be ok not being vaccinated , also she defo wouldnt be able to go out on her own here, also im defo going for 3days over xmas???? if she s close to birthing i wouldn't want to leave her alone with just someone popping in ????

soso sad her babies being killed by a forklift


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She would need to be kept separate anyway from other cats incase of infections so a spare room will be fine away from your boy.

As she has had kittens before and not a first time mummy, the risk of problems is reduced, yes they can happen but they are rare, aslong as somebody checks and feeds her she would be fine.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh help my heart is pounding , i have felt so sad since the lady took her ad down off gumtree with a little one eyed kitten i was gonna have  

i think i can do this , i have had babies myself , also helped in dog births but not cats ,and i know you will all help too with the birthing ,

it does make perfect sense what you saying CC im so excited , now how far away is op ?, i may pm jaguar


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are closer than me hun by about an hour and a half, dog births oh no, my nerves wouldn't stand that, cats births are so much easier than dogs. xx

You will be fine, plus she isn't a first time mum so that's even better.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks cc , i ve pm ed jaugaur so im committed now obviously if anyone else is closer then i don't mind but im so happy at the prospect and now i know this is what i want to do even if it dosen't happen this time , it s also a good oppertunity to see if my boy will accept a permanent friend


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a marvellous opportunity for you MM....and a great offer for Mum!
Can you not cut back your Xmas visit a little though? I know cat births are generally straight forward but would not be able to relax knowing she was likely to give birth all on her own.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

MM i have sent you a pm. we think she may not be pregnant. but surprise surprise there is still a kitten around. one we knew nothing about. estimates are around 18-20 weeks old. mother bought it for breakfast this morning. hell she knows my car. they had a game of chase me right in front of the office this morning. so qute to watch i was crying. i dont know if this changes the situation with you mm ?.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Moggiemum, if you do foster her as you're in London you'll be able to take advantage of the C4 scheme when she's ready and get her neutered for free London Cat Care & Control Consortium (C4)


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Jaguar01 said:


> MM i have sent you a pm. we think she may not be pregnant. but surprise surprise there is still a kitten around. one we knew nothing about. estimates are around 18-20 weeks old. mother bought it for breakfast this morning. hell she knows my car. they had a game of chase me right in front of the office this morning. so qute to watch i was crying. i dont know if this changes the situation with you mm ?.


hi jaugar, i pm you just now but then emptied some post cos it all full , so hoping you got message , i would do anything for them for sure if its not to much to expect them to be stuck in a bedroom, i am going to be away for a few days over xmas , chances are she is also pregnant again given the kitts age , if they are related ,

i think it would be very overwhelming for my boy but they would have to be kept separate anyway until all health checks were carried out.

money wise i could foster for a while but had only envisioned one more cat permanently in my household but would love to help with fostering them if no closer to home options are available. please keep me posted 

its so lovely at least one of her babies is still with her

they are gonna miss you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

update im still in touch with jaugar and we are still needing a forever home for this girl and her young kitt approx 3mths old?

i can help with fostering after xmas period , day after boxing day , but it would only be temporary.

if anyone closer to ipswich is wanting to rehome/foster a very friendly playful girl and young offspring then please do register your interest here.

it is still unsure weather this girl is pregnant again , so would need to be prepared for that,

also im sure this girl and kitt would benefit from some supervised garden access as this is what they have been used to, but the main thing being shetler food and love and access to vet a priority.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks to every one who has so far offered to help. 

could i just point out that the Little Girl resides in Braintree near Stanstead airport for those not familiar with the area post code cm77. Not Ipswich. that is where i live  which is 40 miles east. thanks


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> What a marvellous opportunity for you MM....and a great offer for Mum!
> Can you not cut back your Xmas visit a little though? I know cat births are generally straight forward but would not be able to relax knowing she was likely to give birth all on her own.


aww i really cn't PP asmy son is coming ans we are spending it with his grandmother who is other end of london and would have been spending her first xmas alone for the first time if we wen't going i would love to stay longer really but not feasible.

also as i am taking my cat i think it would be too stressful for him to have a couple of days with two strange cats in the flat for him to then be whisked off on his first journey away from home wondering what wasgoing on , to then comeback to two strange cats also , i think it would make him very territorial which would in turn make final intros harder? i dunno maybe im overthinkng it , just a bit nervous i guess but have swapped numbers just incase.

i can't drive either otherwise i could cut hols back a bit, as i am having to rely on public transport


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Quick update

i found someone who will take her over Christmas and her daughter is a vet so she would check her over and give whatever injections she needs etc. 

all this was arranged at 10am this morning. so i had no cat carrier at work. so we used a file storage box with air holes etc. all went to plan food in a dish an old jumper of mine in the box. in she went started eating the food. lid on taped down. then wham she came straight through the side of the box.  did a runner but has come back to finish of the food and have a love. she is not weary of me at all which is surprising. so we are going to attempt again on Sunday with a metal carrier and a warm cat bed inside it. 

wish me luck Sunday


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww I hope you manage to catch her on Sunday
Great news that someone can keep her over Xmas for you....what is the plan after that? To go to MM for a while? Or are you looking for a rescue space for her?
let me know if I can help with transport or in any other way.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Hopefully MM after she has had whatever she needs. but we are also thinking that if we move her now would the stress make her miscarry if she is pregnant. she certainly seems to be a bit more fatter than last week. but then again she is getting 2 meals a day now.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww brilliant news jaguar, you always get results , a true slave, is her kitten still about ? best of luck with catching her again on sunday , please keep us updated


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Only just seen this thread.

Just get her. Hand on scruff, upend the carrier if it opens at the end so you drop her in, shut the door quick. Do not let go of scruff until you have to shut the carrier door, then do it quickly. Carrier needs to go straight into a car - and shut the door. Do not even think about being gentle, the only priority is getting the cat securely in the carrier. You may well get scratched. If necessary just lift her by the scruff.

Make very sure before you use the carrier at all that you can shut it quickly and that it is secure. This method works for wild kittens that you literally have to frighten into climbing the walls of a pen and pluck them off from there if you are to get them at all. I've had to do it recently for a number of neuterings. Even friendly cats will sometimes freak out when in a carrier. Scruff of the neck, in, shut the door. One cat only - if you attempt to put the second in, the first may escape. Then attempt to get the other one but using a different carrier. You may need two visits.

Once in a quiet room she should settle quickly.

What's the alternative? Kittens born outside will not survive if the weather turns cold and if the new property owner has killing on his mind, these cats need to be out of there quick.

Liz


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

well we are setting of in 30 mins to see what we can do. 

according to one of my staff who was working on Saturday she turned up with her boyfriend and they both ate from the same dish sitting next to each other. so we have a contingency plan in that that i have made a large kennel type thing with a flap and 2 cat beds inside it in case she does not want to leave without him. i managed also and my staff to get some worming tablets down her Friday and Saturday so they should have kicked in by now also. 

i will update when we return as it is a 80 mile round trip to my office and yard.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> Hopefully MM after she has had whatever she needs. but we are also thinking that if we move her now would the stress make her miscarry if she is pregnant. she certainly seems to be a bit more fatter than last week. but then again she is getting 2 meals a day now.


You wont hurt the kittens moving her.


Jaguar01 said:


> well we are setting of in 30 mins to see what we can do.
> 
> according to one of my staff who was working on Saturday she turned up with her boyfriend and they both ate from the same dish sitting next to each other. so we have a contingency plan in that that i have made a large kennel type thing with a flap and 2 cat beds inside it in case she does not want to leave without him. i managed also and my staff to get some worming tablets down her Friday and Saturday so they should have kicked in by now also.
> 
> i will update when we return as it is a 80 mile round trip to my office and yard.


what brand wormer did you use you can only use certain ones while pregnant.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Bob martin powder. the one you sprinkle on her food. vet assured me its ok for a pregnant cat


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> Bob martin powder. the one you sprinkle on her food. vet assured me its ok for a pregnant cat


Oh right not used this before i use milbemax if im ever worming a pregnant girl.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant seem to find any info on their BM powder but i did find this rather worrying thread of their spot on wormer,i dont think id trust any of their products after reading some of the horrific things in this thread,http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/55693-warning-bob-martin-spot-dewormer.html


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Mission accomplished

she is now in Ipswich at a very good temporary home which may become permanent. general conscientious is that she is not pregnant. she has just spent 45 minutes in a car in a wicker cage and she curled up for a bit. then we had some vocals but overall fantastic. she is now in a spare bedroom with the door locked. with food and a milk and a litter tray and seems to be coping ok. 

photos when possible will be posted. but i must say she is stunning and keeps herself very clean and tidy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> Mission accomplished
> 
> she is now in Ipswich at a very good temporary home which may become permanent. general conscientious is that she is not pregnant. she has just spent 45 minutes in a car in a wicker cage and she curled up for a bit. then we had some vocals but overall fantastic. she is now in a spare bedroom with the door locked. with food and a milk and a litter tray and seems to be coping ok.
> 
> photos when possible will be posted. but i must say she is stunning and keeps herself very clean and tidy.


ya gona think im picking at things honestly im not just thought id mention cats cant have milk cause they are lactose intolerant.

Great job catching her tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Its whiskas cat milk 

and she has been having it for weeks at the yard :dita:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

are you giving me the fingers?


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Lol. a cheeky not meant dig back. anyway she is settling in great. getting loads of fuss and we get loads of loves and purrs back. attached are some photos of Sox. and she answers to that name 

ps ignore the old git with the grey hair. thats me


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

And some more


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> Lol. a cheeky not meant dig back. anyway she is settling in great. getting loads of fuss and we get loads of loves and purrs back. attached are some photos of Sox. and she answers to that name
> 
> ps ignore the old git with the grey hair. thats me


phew lol.

Settled in great she has some lovely markings doesnt she.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

And she has used the litter tray


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> And she has used the litter tray


wonder if she used to be a house cat,was she scanned for chip i cant remember?


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Jean the lady in the photo my near neighbour her daughter is a vet and came with us today. she "borrowed" a scanner from work just incase and no she is not chipped. though she is booked in for spaying and chipping on the 28th


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jaguar01 said:


> Jean the lady in the photo my near neighbour her daughter is a vet and came with us today. she "borrowed" a scanner from work just incase and no she is not chipped. though she is booked in for spaying and chipping on the 28th


thats good your a good person to help her


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Im just an old softie who cant bear to see a animal suffer. nothing special about me. i had my last pet when i was 9 years old. my Princess has changed my whole outlook on cats and animals in general. she came into my life as a stray so now when possible i help others.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Just nipped round to my neighbour to check on her and she is so sound asleep on her new duvet she is actually snoring and didn't even stir when i crept in the room to give her a goodnight kiss.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so lovely , theres a lotta love going on in them pic's Jaguar, im trilled to bit's for you all, and you are special , we all love animals and try to do are best but you seam to be able to push that little bit farther, you are both angels ,
she certainly a beautiful cat , good she's not pregnant , so the young cat turned out to be boyfriend not kitten? he will miss her , i hope he's got a secret home to go back to and keeps himself outta trouble.

im sure you will have a much happier christmas celebrations/holidays knowing she can come to no harm now , please keep in touch ,

best wishes to you all xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Only just caught up with this ...
Well done Jaguar for helping this poor soul!
And you're so lucky, she's with your neighbour so you can visit


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She was someone's pet once, that's clear. I wonder how she got lost?  Well done for helping her!

Liz


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

General conscientious is that there are some houses near the yard owned by the same landlord. one house has been empty since just after i started here in August. the previous residents apparently left in a hurry. so 2 and 2 makes 4 we think.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jaguar01 said:


> General conscientious is that there are some houses near the yard owned by the same landlord. one house has been empty since just after i started here in August. the previous residents apparently left in a hurry. so 2 and 2 makes 4 we think.


 sadly this does happen quite often. My foster family were found after Housing Officers entered a property to check it days after an eviction.
They found two adult males, one adult female and 3 three week old kittens, all left behind with the garbage.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Quick update. she has certainly made herself at home. she greeted me as i walked into her bedroom. she has used her litter tray and eaten all her food and drunk her milk and wants to play all the time. a real turn around. and she is very vocal and knew my voice when i went in the house. she came flying down the stairs. and she has cleaned herself so much. and loves re arranging the towels in my friends house lol. a real character who in just over 24 hours is really happy and content. i could shed a tear.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh thankyou for the updates your friend/neighbour is so kind to help this girl at such short notice she will be rewarded on a daily basis


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

happy christmas to the tortie girl and slaves , have a lovely holiday jaguarxx


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

many thanks and a Happy Christmas to everyone of you. im looking forward to just me and Princess having a turkey breast all to ourselves. then me catching up on some much needed sleep. 

the lady in question now has a name Sox and she answers to it


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Well today at 11am sox goes to the vets for a check over and her injections. she has settled in so well with my neighbour. the bathroom is hers. and she must be happy as her way of greeting people has now changed to chasing her tail


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Well all went very well. she is defiantly not chipped. around 2.5-3 years old. had around 2-3 litters and is not pregnant. she has a bit of dandruff but the vet put that down to lack of vitamins. she has lost some teeth but the ones she has are in very good condition as she is also. she got a bit vocal with the vet. she weighs 4.07 kilo so a good weight and overall she is in in A1 condition. she is booked in on Tuesday for spaying and chipping. then she can begin the rest of her life with a better quality of life we hope. she has had all the injections she needs and will have the rest when she gets spayed. im going half's on all the costs with my neighbour as well as with food costs untill i move home mid January but we have negotiated visiting rights :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Socs sounds like very happy princess indeed, glad you had a lovely cosy xmas too x


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Just a quick update

New years eve and sox was spayed and chipped. she has really settled in well with my neighbour and all good so far. she greets me when i go and see her and she has found her own little comfortable spot in the house where she can be found most days. she uses her litter tray and has a fantastic appetite and shows no signs of wanting to go out at all. she sleeps near the cat flap and knows it is there but not interested. so alls well that ends well


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww great news J, i was so worried about taking her on thinking she would hate to be cooped up indoors after living outside for so long, typical she is the opposite , she sounds lovely , i think you have saved her life , what is it with you and tortie princesses? what ever it is i love it


----------

